# Autobrite Foam Lance Group buy



## WHIZZER

Welcome to the

*AUTOBRITE HD SNOW FOAM LANCE DEAL- THE ORIGINAL AND THE BEST!*​
A exclusive deal to all of the DW community - Please tell your friends and family too :thumb:

Here we have another massive group buy on our popular Autobrite HD Foam Lance! As you are probably aware we have done some big group buys in the past with the lances but this one should be one to remember, it is certainly looking that way - a big thanks to you all for making this the most popular Snow Foam Lance on the planet!

I give you - *The Autobrite Foam Lance*

The safest way to wash your car! The New Autobrite HD Foam Lance has been designed to reduce the risk of causing scratches and swirl marks on your paintwork when washing your car by softening the dirt and removing the dirt from the car - without touching it! Also making it easier , being more efficient, cost effective and fun to use!

*Our Foam Lance & Magifoam in action! *

















*Key Features as follows;*


New style Heavy Duty Design, ideal for enthusiast or professional use. 
Quality design and fittings provide excellent durablility for everyday usage.
Maximum Pressure 180 Bar. Max Temp 60 Degrees
1/4" Female inlet with 40MM Stainless Steel Extension Bar
Variable, adjustable colour coded AB Red Spray Nozzle for accurate mixing and foam generation.
Fully Adjustable dilution with setting dial (plus to minus
Strong 1 litre solution container HDPE bottle
Complete with your choice of connector - *choose from either* - (Karcher,Alto,Lavor,M22 Long & Short Reach, Bosch, Stihl and Karcher HDS Fix Fitting etc)
Also we can supply a range of connectors for non branded pressure washers such as Halfords, Bosch, Stihl and Challange etc
All of our connectors are made of quality brass to ensure quality fitment and Karcher fitments are made of quality hard wearing plastic.
*The connectors to choose from! Identify your connector! *








*The Deals!*

In simple terms

*DEAL 1* 
You get a Red Autobrite HD Foam Lance with your choice of connector , Strong 1 litre HDPE foam lance bottle inc a *FREE* *500ml bottle of Autobrite Super Snow Foam OR Magifoam* (dilution rate up to 200-1) for only *£40.00 *:doublesho
delivered price for UK Mainland *ONLY*

​
PLEASE NOTE YOU EITHER CHOOSE THE FREE SAMPLE AS MAGIFOAM OR SUPER SNOW FOAM​
*DEAL 2*
You get a Red Autobrite HD Foam Lance with your choice of connector , Strong 1 litre HDPE foam lance bottle inc a *FREE* 500ml bottle of Autobrite Super Snow Foam OR Magifoam (dilution rate up to 200-1) with *1 x 5 litres of Super Snow Foam, 1 X FREE pump * for *£54.00*
delivered price for UK Mainland *ONLY*










PLEASE NOTE YOU EITHER CHOOSE THE FREE SAMPLE AS MAGIFOAM OR SUPER SNOW FOAM​
*DEAL 3 *
You get a Red Autobrite HD Foam Lance with your choice of connector , Strong 1 litre HDPE foam lance bottle inc a *FREE* 500ml bottle of Autobrite Super Snow Foam OR Magifoam (dilution rate up to 200-1) with *2 x 5 litres of Super Snow Foam, 1 X FREE pump* for *£63.00*
delivered price for UK Mainland *ONLY*



PLEASE NOTE YOU EITHER CHOOSE THE FREE SAMPLE AS MAGIFOAM OR SUPER SNOW FOAM​
*DEAL 4 *
You get a Red Autobrite HD Foam Lance with your choice of connector , Strong 1 litre HDPE foam lance bottle inc a *FREE* 500ml bottle of Autobrite Super Snow Foam OR Magifoam (dilution rate up to 200-1)with *1 X 5 Litres of our new magifoam, 1 X FREE pump**£61.00*
delivered price for UK Mainland *ONLY*



PLEASE NOTE YOU EITHER CHOOSE THE FREE SAMPLE AS MAGIFOAM OR SUPER SNOW FOAM​
*DEAL 5 *
You get a Red Autobrite HD Foam Lance with your choice of connector , Strong 1 litre HDPE foam lance bottle inc a *FREE* 500ml bottle of Autobrite Super Snow Foam OR Magifoam (dilution rate up to 200-1) with *2 X 5 Litres of our new magifoam, 1 X FREE pump* *£76.00*
delivered price for UK Mainland *ONLY*



PLEASE NOTE YOU EITHER CHOOSE THE FREE SAMPLE AS MAGIFOAM OR SUPER SNOW FOAM​
We do accept Pay-Pal payments and please send them to [email protected] or you can call us on 01782 848536 to pay over the phone and also *PLEASE* state your full posting address and your order!

There will be an additional surcharge/s for Northern Ireland BT, Ireland, some AB, IM, ZE, KW, PH, KA, FK, PA, IV postcodes - Surcharge postage will be an extra £5 for the *£40.00 deals. FOR ALL OTHER DEALS PLEASE CONTACT US FOR DETAILS. ALSO WE DO SHIP TO EUROPE AND WORLDWIDE SO PLEASE EMAIL US FOR A QUOTE AT [email protected] - OR CALL US.

Let the deal begin!!

Regards Mark and Team Autobrite Direct!:thumb:*


----------

